# Bass decoy



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I have tried my hand at decoys in the past this winter I hope to make a few more. I enjoy carving decoys. This one needs weight, fins, and a paint job. This is the first one I have used lexan to make the tail and fins. I used aluminum in the past. This one is 10.5" long

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Bites! Can't wait to see the fins!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks great! Post more pics when it's finished please.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got the largemouth done. I have a smallmouth ready for paint. I also did this red horse.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

